# First Zero Turn Purchase......



## Dcmkx2000 (11 mo ago)

I live in northeast Ohio, my lawn is 16,000 square feet, have very few obstacles to mow around, pretty flat, not all parts of my lawn super smooth, my lawn is one of my hobbies, and I am looking to significantly reduce the time it takes to cut, trim, and edge my lawn. I currently use a Honda HRX217 and it takes a little over 2 hours to cut, trim, and edge my lawn. I mulch my yard and can't stand how my mower cuts. It has terrible suction, it leaves stragglers if I don't mow at or below 3 inches (I like to mow at 3.5 to 4), I maintain the mower meticulously, keep the blades sharp, and have read similar complaints about my mower on numerous forums. I have tried my neighbor's lower end Toro Recycler on my lawn and the suction at higher heights was much better along with the cut. However, I don't care for the personal pace self-propelled system, and I want to be able to cut in less time.

*Here's why I want a zero-turn:*

1)	I want to be able to cut my mowing time down at least by half

2)	My daughter is starting sports and kindergarten next year and after work I don't want to miss her events because of mowing to my standards

3)	I love mowing and maintaining my yard, its my hobby, and I think a zero-turn would be fun

*My Concerns:*

1)	My grass stays matted down very easily. After walking/playing on it, its doesn't bounce back for days. When my fertilizing service drives their machine on my yard you can see where the tires were for over a week. I'm concerned a zero turn mower might be too heavy for my yard/grass.

2)	I like the nice consistent lines I get with a normal mower. Would a zero turn (probably a 48 or 54 inch deck) not live up to my expectations?

3)	I keep my stuff forever and would buy a high end residential/entry level commercial mower. I want serviceable hydros, would rather overspend so I don't wish I wanted more later, and I want a Kawasaki engine. Based on my research, what I want is going to cost me between 7000 and 9000 dollars. I don't mind spending the money, but don't want to be disappointed in the cut quality and what it does to my yard for that amount of money.

I'm looking at the Badboy ZT Elite, Maverick, and leaning towards the Maverick HD. Any thoughts, opinions, or experiences anyone has had going from a regular self-propelled mower to a zero turn would be appreciated.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I have the elite zt 48 and I can say its a nice machine. Paid 5400$ I believe


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

Might be the grass type, i'm no expert, but my front used to lay down all the time cut at 3.5. I cut a tree out for more sun and overseeded with a KBG and TTF mix a couple summers ago and it's much better now.

I had a 48" zero turn for slightly more than what you have and I could cut that in less than 30 min easy with trimming and putting everything away. Cut time was probably closer to 15-20 actual minutes on the mower.

I now have quite a bit more than that and have a different mower, but if I was going to go back and get a mower for what I had then? I'd probably be looking at a walk behind like a Ferris FW25 in a 48" or bump up to the FW35 for a 52". That's a bigger and more robust machine, likely overkill, but I happen to personally like just a slightly wider "stripe" and the 25 doesn't come in a 52". That's my personal preference is all.

I like to walk, it's lighter than a stander or ZTR so less chances for rutting, tearing, etc. putting something like a proslide on it would help kick those stripes in the butt too 

I don't know anything about the cut quality of Bad Boy mowers, sorry.


----------



## WenR (Sep 12, 2018)

So many things to consider, and difficult to get them all in one package......and stay within a budget.
I would suggest making a list of priorities as you search/consider different models.....such as:
1. Engine (Kawasaki FX series, or possibly Vanguard)
2. Drive System (as the price increases, so does the quality of the drive system.....get the most you can afford)
3. Type of Spindles (my preference is "Greaseable" and found on limited makes......Scag, Ferris, Snapper, etc...others are expensive to replace.
4. Cut Quality (Scag generally rated as best....some are regarded as very good)
5. Dependability, Ease of maintenance (do your research on various forums, including YouTube)
6. Reputable dealer

My suggestion would be the Scag Tiger Cat, 48" Cut, Kawasaki 691FX engine.......price approx $9.500
Features of the Scag:
https://www.powerhausequipment.com/new-models/2022-scag-stcii-48v-22fx-28572821b
FWIW: Scag pricing.......there appears to be about a $3,000 mark up comparing the MSRP on Scag's website to the actual selling price at the dealer.

You might also take a look at the Ferris, or Snapper (better priced, still made by Ferris)

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for all your advice. Before spending my money I'll look into all major brands dealer's near me carry. I was drawn to Badboy because their design seems simple, easy to access everything that needs maintained, and they seem very well built. I've heard lots of good things about scag in my area as well. I definitely want a Kawasaki engine as I know people who have them and have had good luck.

Also, I've been interested in the advanced chute system that closes off the discharge chute. The two dealers I've been to before say that it will basically mulch if I keep it shut. I. Worried the grass will just collect near the chute and not mulch as well as the dedicated mulch kit, but I like having the option to discharge the grass if needed.


----------



## AllisonN (Jul 4, 2020)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Thanks for all your advice. Before spending my money I'll look into all major brands dealer's near me carry. I was drawn to Badboy because their design seems simple, easy to access everything that needs maintained, and they seem very well built. I've heard lots of good things about scag in my area as well. I definitely want a Kawasaki engine as I know people who have them and have had good luck.
> 
> Also, I've been interested in the advanced chute system that closes off the discharge chute. The two dealers I've been to before say that it will basically mulch if I keep it shut. I. Worried the grass will just collect near the chute and not mulch as well as the dedicated mulch kit, but I like having the option to discharge the grass if needed.


Most of the time with a chute blocker closed on mulching like that will leave a line of clippings. The intent of them are to make a pass on either side of the deck without discharging clippings. Now you can use it the first pass that way then open the chute to scatter the clippings more evenly.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I have a quikchute and it, and all the chute blockers are to keep from shooting things you hit at cars or at people, safety, or to be able to mow in both directions near things like homes, flower beds etc and not discharge the grass into them.

But you will have to make a pass in the opposite and disperse all the clippings with chute open.

Mulchers are a whole kit and baffles under the deck.

I'm always open except by roads and kids/people and with gator blades I have no reason to mulch, it chops and disperses great with my Ferris


----------



## WenR (Sep 12, 2018)

Take a look at this YouTube video. Owner of the dealership doing a quick comparison of some zero turns.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02a8hyUiT38&t=712s


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Scag Freedom z 48" Kohler 22 hp, never looked back. Built like a tank and cuts/stripe wonderfully


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

How far down the rabbit hole do you want to go? Would you like to just maintain what you currently have?


----------

